# Dillon - what is he?!



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We know what he's meant to be but no one agrees, including our vet.

So, opinions?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

He's very cute but I have no idea what he is apart from the obvious, ie a terrier. Presumably you think he's a Heinz 57? Maybe a touch of yorkie in there, but then again maybe not?


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

could he be a yorkie x jack russell?i had one once and she kinda looked like him


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovely pup...Maybe Yorkie x JR....:wink:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Yorkie X border terrier? Hard to say until he's grown up some more.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

jadus2003 said:


> could he be a yorkie x jack russell?i had one once and she kinda looked like him


thats what i think - but whatever he is, he is beautiful xx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Well he's meant to be a Jack Russell / Poodle mix. 
Our vet thinks he's a Border Terrier - which we agree with, but he's obviously a bit of a mixture. 

Though looking up Border Terrier's he's got quite a few lookalikes, 'specially the one in the 4th photo.

Can't wait for him to grow up!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

omg he is adorable!! 

he certainlylooks like he has a bit of border terrier in there - i was going to say a border x yorkie cross or something along those lines - can't really see much JRT in him tho!

how old is he?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, he's much cuter when he's asleep. 

He just turned 9 weeks old on Sunday.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> We know what he's meant to be but no one agrees, including our vet.
> 
> So, opinions?


Looks like a Jack Russel cross Yorkie.??????????


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Whatever he is he looks very cute

I think there is some border in there somewhere


----------



## flydogs (Feb 26, 2010)

It's a nice small dog, it's color is very good, not black, not brown!!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_I would say a Border Terrier x JRT.....whatever he is he is just so adorable_


----------

